# Going to work with a cold.



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I feel miserable right now, nose full of snot, headache, dry mouth, scratchy throat. 

Today is my one day off from work.

I'm torn about taking off tomorrow if these symptoms persist because I don't if I'll be any good. Trying to work with a mask on to keep from inhaling the insulation while having to stop every few minutes to blow my nose does not seem ideal.

I've been working by myself removed from most of the guys so I'm not _too_ worried about being contagious, though I know I am.

Should I just call the foreman by the evening to see if he would have a preference of me coming to work or staying home?

Or just suck it up (or blow it out), and go?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you feel like crap in the mourning give the foreman a call and tell him you are sick and that you will not be in today.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

stay home if you are sick.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm torn on this subject, while everyone says to stay home if your sick there are alot of people out there that cant afford to miss work.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Should I just call the foreman by the evening to see if he would have a preference of me coming to work or staying home?


This is what I would do, and like Rewire said if you are really sick stay home.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

With it being Monday, some might think you are looking for a 3 day weekend. I would go to work sick. Then there would be no doubt. Chances are, your foreman will send you home after seeing how bad you are, with a full days pay.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> With it being Monday, some might think you are looking for a 3 day weekend. I would go to work sick. Then there would be no doubt. Chances are, your foreman will send you home after seeing how bad you are, with a full days pay.


 After reading this I think this is what I would try. It would be well worth the trip to work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Well it wouldn't be a 3 day for us, it would be a 2 day since we're working 6, 10's.

But I get your point, and it's valid.

I'm eating chicken soup with cayenne pepper in it, and I'm feeling moderately better for the time being.

Don't know how true the chicken soup thing is, though I've read studies that support it. The pepper definitely helps clear up the nose.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I always find a nice grilled cheese sandwich with a tall glass of milk will get me over the hump and get better quick. It might be in my head. When I was school aged, and was sick, I would stay with my Nana, and she always made this for me, and it always worked.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Meh, suck it up, I learned to work and throw up at the same time. Try to work through 9 full months of morning sickness........lol


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't pollute the worksite with your germs, stay home. Your are contagious , unless you have morning sickness.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Don't pollute the worksite with your germs, stay home. Your are contagious , unless you have morning sickness.


if in the same area, yes, but there is always a place you can send them where they don't have to breath on anyone.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nobody appreciates working next to someone who is obviously fighting a cold. :no:

Stay home and get better.. :thumbsup:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

We take better care of our cars than we do our bodies.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don't be a sissy - go to work. roll around in the insulation a little to warm up. don't wear a mask - breathin in that dust is probabaly good for you.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You live in new orleans, its not a cold its swine flu with a side of avian flu - dont miss work and give it to everyone you work with:jester:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I could work for 10 hours, but I couldn't guarantee I'd be at all productive. And because the foreman is coming down hard on everyone to be efficient I'm not sure if he want me there at all.

I'll probably do as Will and Shorts said, go to work and see how it goes.

I'm tryin' to take it easy and drink the liquids while I can.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I could work for 10 hours, but I couldn't guarantee I'd be at all productive. And because the foreman is coming down hard on everyone to be efficient I'm not sure if he want me there at all.


If you go to work and your foreman gets sick, YOU will get blamed :yes:

Then his wife and gets sick and you get blamed AGAIN :yes:

Do you really want this guy to be pissed off at you? :no:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

$hit, and I have class tomorrow night, too.

Only way I could get excused from that is if I got a doctor's note.

I haven't been in the doctor's in years, and definitely not while I was in New Orleans.

How miserable.

I need the money, but I don't want to get other people sick, or get griped at for not being productive. I also don't want to make this thing last longer than it needs to.

I'd like to slap whoever gave me this.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

frasbee, go to the drug store and get some of that daytime cold medicine. lots to choose. stuff works good. go to work. if you give your cold to the rest of the crew.... well.... you'll be the boss. good luck!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Z pack


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Go to work. Tell your boss you need to work alone for a couple of days. He is counting on you. If you aren't needed, you will be sent home. But if you have a job, chances are you're needed.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Evacuate! Ida is heading your way.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Evacuate! Ida is heading your way.


 He might get more than one day off.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

As far as it being contagious for what it's worth I've always heard you're only really contagious before your symptoms start showing up. As to how much truth there is to that I'm not sure.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like they are telling everyone down there to run and hide. you might get a day off to stay home sick anyway ?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Took some night time medicine to knock me out.

Worked a little too well, but I was afraid of that so I made asked my girlfriend last night to make sure I was awake by 5am.

I was feeling much better compared to the day before, but I wasn't sure if it wasn't still the medicine, but decided to go to work. Grabbed a coffee on the way, but I still couldn't shake the drowsiness until about 2 hours into work. I've been blowing my nose here and there, but nothing serious, and no headache.

I guess I really nipped this one in the bud yesterday.

I would've hated staying in to wake up feeling fine.


----------

